# What kind of brush?



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am trying my best to adopt my dogs brother, So right now I am putting together a supply list, Its all pretty straight forward, same as ryli has really. 

But he has a longer and course but silky coat. I don't have to groom ry, he never gets mats or tangles etc, but his brother does so this is all new to me. I dont have many pictures of him but hopefully these help


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

A basic slicker brush should work just fine. Also, I'd take a comb to him as well to find any extra hidden matting.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

His coat is pretty thin though, I worry about a slicker irritating his skin.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Get a slicker brush that has a rubber backing. It's important to let the brush grab the hair and not mash it down into his skin. 
If you are worried, a pin brush (one that does not have the round metal balls at the end) will do. 
Follow through either brush with a metal comb. 

One "secret" is to spritz the hair first with a leave in conditioner spray, and then brush. Makes detangling and brushing very easy. But just a misting, don't wet the coat.


----------



## noahwhite (Dec 10, 2014)

I think Slicker will work fine..


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

A pin brush (without the little balls at the end) will help get out tangles. Often slickers just brush right over the tangle.

Or you can use a slicker and a comb to make sure you get down to the skin and get everything brushed out.


----------

